# Name My Garden Skink



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 26, 2012)

Can someone please help I can't figure out a name for my new garden skink they I brought in from the backyard.




Varanus panoptes  by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Varanus panoptes by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## JungleManSam (Feb 26, 2012)

Tronatrek.


----------



## D3pro (Feb 26, 2012)

Bahahaha... nice.

It looks like an ordinary over grown asian house gecko. 
Call it "spike"


----------



## Rocket (Feb 26, 2012)

It's a knob-tailed gecko you fool!


----------



## SamNabz (Feb 26, 2012)

Don't know why, but the name 'spot' comes to mind 

Nice pics, and good work on keeping it too. Make sure his enclosure is at least a 3ft cube.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## D3pro (Feb 26, 2012)

SamNabz said:


> Don't know why, but the name 'spot' comes to mind
> 
> Nice pics, and good work on keeping it too. Make sure his enclosure is at least a 3ft cube.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!



20L Tub, no UV needed and give it plenty of crickets.. thats all they eat


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the keeping advice, but I'm still stumped on what to name this little dude. I had to fold him over to get him into the 20L but he looks pretty cozy and settled now.


----------



## Smithers (Feb 26, 2012)

Bahahaha Giant Bynoe, Name = Frank


----------



## Kitah (Feb 26, 2012)

I agree, Spike is the name for it. Perfect for an overgrown AHG.


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 28, 2012)

i do not know if this is sarcasm or not, but this is obviously a delicate skink ... I HATE WHEN PEOPLE GET THEM WRONG !


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 29, 2012)

Would have to agree with Richoman. Definitely _delicata_ – well spotted! Looks to be female at that.

Well that settles it then. You have to name her "*Anna*". It is quite an ancient name and it means "favoured one" or "gracious" - a good descriptor don't you think? It definitely has an air of grace about it and it has favoured you with its presence.

When Garden Skinks get to this size you do need to exercise a modicum of care whilst feeding. The feed item must always be held at a height above that which the lizard is capable of reaching. With a gentle forward motion, not so quick as to startle the skink, lob the feed item in its direction. You can verbally encourage ingestion with a clearly stated phrase such as: "There you go Anna".

PS. I strongly recommend you monitor her diet.


----------



## snakeluvver (Feb 29, 2012)

I wonder if Ian still reads these forums...


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 29, 2012)

Ohh man I was really looking forward to naming a garden skink... Instead I find pics of a shingleback up a tree, geez make sure you identify them correctly first before you ask for a name.

Ohhh they are great pics of the shingleback by the way.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions guys I decided to go with spoke because nobody else names their lizards a combination of spot a spike. Last night I got him out tied up his arms and legs and taped his mouth shut to ensure he didn't hurt me and scratched under his chin. Since he didn't run away I'm sure this means he loves me and has specially chosen me to be his owner. 

Thanks for all the advice.


----------

